# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Slavonska podružnica?

## ody

Neki dan sam poslao e-mail na slavonsku podružnicu Rode i bome ne dobivam odgovora... Naime portal "Pozezani.com" ima u planu pokrenuti akciju u medijima, a po mogućnosti i šire da se bolnica u Požegi otvori za prisustvo očeva na porodu. Te smo svrsishodno tome kontaktirali putem e-mail poruke da nam se jave tko su aktivisti Rode iz Požege.

Naime ima ovdje i požežana, koji znaju da rodilište u požeškoj bolnici više liči zatvoru nego rodilištu, zatvore na vrh zgrade rodilje i nitko im se ne može približiti osim osoblja, a očevi ispod prozora dovikuju se sa majkama. Takvo sramotno ponašanje treba jednom za svagda ukinuti... (pogotovo što mi se čini da je ispod rodilišta psihijatrija   :Laughing:   ) 

No kako pripremam članak o tome, neka me kontaktiraju na pm aktivisti Rode iz Požege...

----------


## BHany

Imaš mail  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ody, pola uo-a je na godišnjem pa te molimo za malo strpljenja

----------


## ody

Odlično, trenutno nisam kod svog koma, ali u ponedjeljak provjerim mailove...

----------


## zloćko

GDLE JE SJEDISTE SLAVONSKE RODE  I KAKO RAZMJENJIVATI ISKUSTVA SA NEKIM IZ BRODA I OKOLICE?

----------


## Snjeska

> GDLE JE SJEDISTE SLAVONSKE RODE  I KAKO RAZMJENJIVATI ISKUSTVA SA NEKIM IZ BRODA I OKOLICE?


evo ja sam iz broda :D

----------


## Lutonjica

pogledaj i ovdje:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=36728

----------

